# Nvidia - Primäre Anzeige wechseln / festlegen



## tolosedoidos (5. Oktober 2013)

*Nvidia - Primäre Anzeige wechseln / festlegen*

Hallo zusammen !
Wollte mal die BF4 Beta anzocken, dadurch Treiber aktualisiert und nun spielen meine beiden "Anzeigen" verrückt.

Habe nen Acer, den ich für den PC nutze und nen Samsung TV wo ich HD-Kram drüber abspiele zum schauen.

Nach dem aktualisieren ist nun aber mein TV mein erster Bildschirm und mein Acer der zweite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nun mit Windowstaste+P zum Einzelbildschirm wechsel flimmerts nur beim TV, sonst hatt ich es aber immer andersrum.

Kann zufällig jemand mein Problem lösen ?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Nvidia - Primäre Anzeige wechseln / festlegen*

Steck mal den TV vom PC ab. Aber eigentlich kann man den Primärbildschirm im Treiber auswählen.


----------

